# Moving to Sharm



## e2mckay (Aug 17, 2009)

We are looking at moving to sharm and would welcome any hints and tips that may help. We are also looking for a guide to what monthly bills we will need to pay so we can work out how much we will need to earn.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi although I dont live in Sharm I have an apartment there. Elec and water bills will depend on which resort you are buying / renting as the developers seem to set their own tariff. To give you an idea you can get a gas bottle changed at Rowaysat for less than £1 and the bottles do last a long time. On average for 2 weeks with air con on in the summer I use about £5 per week and a couple of £ for water. This is for a one bed and as I say it will differ but will give you an idea. If you are going to rent the price depends on obviously location, size and amenities. Hadaba tends to be cheaper as most are not within reasonable walking distance of the beach, shops etc and most apartments in that area dont have pools. 
Where I am in Nabq you could rent a one bed fully furnished for around 3000le per month. Naama is about the same.
Transport wise - if you use the local minbuses these are very cheap and you can travel sat from Naama to Old market for 2le and Old Market to Nabq for 3le.
If you shop in Old Market and buy groceries from the local shops instead of the supermarkets this will be alot cheaper espec for fruit and vegetables.
You can buy a water cooler for about 600le and the very large bottles of water are very cheap and are more cost effective than buying boxes of bottled water.


----------



## e2mckay (Aug 17, 2009)

hi thanks for the advice we are looking at apartment in nabq as my husbands job offer is at the royal albatros hotel. Do you rent your apartment from a company or do you own it. Do you know if there are any on the site that are available at the moment. Do you rent your apartment out as i may be looking to go over for a few weeks to look at property before we move. thanks for your help.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi you're welcome.

I own my apartment and yes I do rent out. The Royal Moderna Albatross is at the far end of Nabq - more or less one of the last hotels before you reach the Mangroves - it is next to Jaz Mirabel. From mine it is a 5 min or so ride in the minibus - you can flag them down and it only costs 1LE per person each way. For a map see http://www.sharmelsheikhrealestate.com/img/nabq-bay-large.jpg I am opposite Club Magic Life and you can see my advert on our sister forum 1 bedroom apartment to rent in Nabq, Sharm

hope this helps - if you need any more info on Sharm or Nabq please dont hestitate to ask.


----------

